# maguro bocho



## JBroida

tuna sword anyone?

(sorry for the crappy cell phone pictures... better pictures will be taken later today)












FWIW, this was made by the Jin knife maker...
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/jin.html


----------



## la2tokyo

How much?


----------



## Twistington

Woha! Gang sign and a tuna sword... you don't see that every day!


----------



## markenki

Wow.

What steel is it? (Just kidding.)

Cool t-shirt.


----------



## echerub

Can I sharpen that on an EdgePro?


----------



## Cutty Sharp

I might be interested if it comes with saya.


----------



## The hekler

Ultimate zombie defense weapon!


----------



## mhlee

I DID want one of the Jin 300 Yanagibas. I. WANT. THIS. :knight:


----------



## GlassEye

mhlee said:


> I DID want one of the Jin 300 Yanagibas. I. WANT. THIS. :knight:



Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## JBroida

sadly, this exact one is not for sale (but it does come with a saya)... we have a couple of other ones (also with sayas and we are deciding what to do with them right now). If you want to hear more about them, shoot me an e-mail or give me a call.


----------



## Mike L.

Hmmm... someone has a samurai in her ancestry. :knife:


----------



## Seth

Try not to piss off your wife! Just sayin....


----------



## EdipisReks

Seth said:


> Try not to piss off your wife! Just sayin....



seems like good advice regardless of whether you wife is carrying a giant knife or not.


----------



## la2tokyo

Seth said:


> Try not to piss off your wife! Just sayin....



That's the problem with buying this! My wife will be pissed and then she'll probably cut me down with it.


----------



## mhlee

Funny thing is that I could have regularly used one of these for its intended purpose almost half a life ago . . . (Sigh.)


----------



## joels747

""NOW THIS IS A KNIFE"


----------



## JBroida

yes... we are massive dorks


----------



## Crothcipt

lol John has a coat on with flip flops. Wonder how the weather is there.


----------



## JBroida

its 70ish (i.e. LA winter), but since i live in LA, i'll be damned if i cant wear flip flops year-round


----------



## Crothcipt




----------



## Von blewitt

If you were holding those I wouldn't be brave enough to call you a nerd.....sir

+1 to "flip flops" all year round!!


----------



## [email protected]

now we have 3 of those knives, we can fight like knights.


----------



## marc4pt0

Random Google image search lead me to here. The pics on the first page ate Def worth bringing back. Love it Jon!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Looks to me like the sword has already make its first cut, Jon your left middle finger missing from the knuckle?

He's always got a hip Japanese shirt on too. Bet he's sell more than one if he had them in stock? Large please. You've got my address already. ;-)


----------



## jacko9

Is that Sara in the second picture telling you that you forgot to do the dishes?


----------

